# Wilson has join his brother Rocky



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I have type this so many times and could not get through it. Today it is still hard with my heart breaking.

My golden boy "Wilson" has joined his brother "Rocky" at the bridge.

Two days before I was to leave for Key West. Wilson started having problems with hip on his only weight bearing back leg. Took him to the vet and we started on meds. I took him to Doggy Camp to stay while I was gone. Checked on him everyday. He seemed to be getting better but not a 100%. When I got back and picked him up from Doggy Camp I broke down crying. He could not get up. Went to the vet that same day.

Now before all this happen it was time for his blood work and everything was fine. When I got him to the vet that day they did more x-rays and blood work. They found a spot on his lung. We then started talking about chemo. 

We brought Wilson home that day. It was killing our hearts that he could not stand without help. He would try to get up and only be able to drag his hind on the floor. We started using the towel lift to help him outside and once he got on that leg the first few minutes he could walk. I stayed home with him that week.

Then one day I noticed that his eyes were not right. Took him back to the vet. The cancer was not only in his lung but had spread to his brain.

We sent Wilson to the bridge on November 24th, 2010. Wilson would have been 6 on December 4th. We had him for an extra 22 months to love and him to give us more unconditional love.
All the girls at the vet came to say goodbye with tears in their eyes. I held him in my arms and he gave me that one last puppy kiss. I know he is free of pain. He and Rocky are playing bitey face and if there is a squirrel anywhere around Wilson is chasing it.

To have lost 2 within two months has been really hard. You all were here for me and the support here is so wonderful. Thank you all!

Until we meet at the Rainbow Bridge. You will always be in my heart forever.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My heart is broken for you. How devastating to lose two gorgeous boys within two months. and so young!
Godspeed sweet Wilson. I am so very sorry.. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

How awful for your and your family... I cannot imagine the pain.  I am so sorry about your losses of both Wilson and Rocky.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry about your losses. How devastating to lose 2 of your pups so close together. Praying for you and your family to find strength during this terribly difficult time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry Charlotte, it simply is not fair. I so hate this evil disease, it takes too many of our loved ones.

Big hugs to you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Charlotte, I'm so so sorry. There just are no words to tell you how broken hearted I am for you. Many hugs and prayers for you and yours, and tons of love to your bridge boys. ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about the loss of both Rocky and Wilson
Rest In Peace boys


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Charlotte how heartbreaking for you to lose both dogs, my thoughts are with you at this time. I'm so sorry...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. Your boys were beautiful. I'm sure it was a happy reunion when Wilson crossed the bridge and met his brother. Sending you much strength.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Wilson & Rocky. My thoughts are with you and your family at this very sad time. RIP sweet boys.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
Never worry - Rocky will show him the meadow at the Bridge and they'll both be waiting.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to say goodbye . . .


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Charlotte I am so sorry for the loss of Wilson. I had hoped he had beaten the disease when the cancer was removed with his leg. My heart is broken with you with your two losses so close together. I know my Beau and Ben were there for Rocky and now with Wilson until the day you can be with them again. If you need to chat you can call. I am so sorry again. 

Run Free Sweet Wilson.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

my heart just aches for you...


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I just looked back to my post about Rocky. I'm so sorry that I did not let you all know about him. We sent him to the bridge on September 21st. Then I got so focused on Wilson being alone.

Steve...thank you for the picture.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no!!!!!!! I don't know how you can bear this, when I can hardly see through tears to type. 

I hate cancer. Hate it with a passion. We must somehow band together as a community and fight this monster that is stealing our Goldens from us. 

Holding you in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My heart breaks for you. I am so very sorry for you losses. How hard that must be.
They both are fine now and waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.
RIP boys


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So very sorry to hear of your double loss. They will be good company for each other at the bridge playing together again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlotte*

Charlotte

My heart goes out to you! I am so VERY SORRY about Wilson and Rocky.
I am sure they are romping together with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just saw this, and my heart is breaking. To lose too beloved pups in 2 months is just awful. I am so very sorry.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss and my heart aches for you. Wilson is a gorgeous boy and he knew his parents loved him. I know how much it hurts. RIP Wilson and run free.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

i am so very, very sorry.

Run softly at the Bridge, Wilson


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Wilson & Rocky - my thoughts are with you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your losses of your sweet boys, my heart goes out to you.

Godspeed Wilson.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Ohhhhh, I'm so sorry for the loss of your boy at a young age and so close to the passing of his buddy Rocky. Healing thoughts to your heart as I know you are devastated.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses.
Wilson was toooooo young.

He sure was a beautiful boy though.:smooch: I love redheads.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I can't even imagine how hard that is. I am so sorry for your loss =( RIP Wilson and Rocky


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart for you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlotte*

Charlotte

I am so very sorry about both of your angel boys!


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for the the loss of your tow beautiful boys. Its hard for me to believe that there still, after all these years, there is no cure for cancer. Maybe cause i am stuck right in the middle of it, I am more aware. I lost my first golden boy to cancer October 14, 2010 and I still feel that pain everyday. I am in the middle of losing my only sibling, my brother to this horrible **** disease...31 years old. And there was nothing that could be done for him...I just dont understand why?? Sorry I am rambling on here, I guess that its my grief talking. 

RIP Wilson and Rocky


----------

